# flying general aviation with an infant (ear protection?)



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

My husband is a military pilot. Because he has all of his certifications, we have decided to rent a general aviation plane (cessna, piper, beechcraft, etc) and fly 500 miles to visit family for a few days, then fly 500 miles home.

Our DD will be 5 months old. DH and I will be wearing aviation headphones. Should we just use foam earplugs for DD? Any other considerations? TIA!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I know you can get headphone-type ear protection for little kids babies. Maybe that would be a good option?

Here is a source.

I've never had good luck with the foam kind staying in little ones' ears. The ears are so small and the kids so wiggly...


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DS loves to wear the headphones just like daddy  He has been wearing those since he was a few months old.


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I bought inserts for our son and he yanked it out and lost them within the first hour. I bet you would have better luck with headphones.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought these looked cute (and not too pricey)

http://usa.babybanz.com/Banz-Ear-Muffs-Hearing-Protection-p/ear%20muffs%20by%20banz.htm


----------



## carseatqueen (Apr 14, 2008)

We few in a small GA plane for a 3 hour round trip when my baby was 3ish months. The noise didn't seem to bother him, but we put the regular adult headphones on him and they worked really well. They even fit on his head in the infant seat (without an insert.) I did take them off to nurse him. He slept almost the whole time.


----------



## a13xandra (Dec 17, 2010)

We use the moldable silicone earplugs and the earmuffs when we fly. She can't pull the plugs out when the other ear protection is on. Brands: Putty Buddies floating colourful soft moldable silicone swimming ear plugs for kids and Silenta Premium kid headband style folding earmuffs.


----------

